# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Majorca: Chopin & Sand, Palma and More!

## Jim Kelly-Evans

More photos and text at http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

Cruise07 024.jpg

----------


## soyabeans

looks like you guys are taking a "trip of a lifetime"

----------


## Rosita

don't forget the pearl of Majorca :thumb up:

----------


## Rosita

and " les grottes du dragon "
212.jpg

----------

